# Which "N" List Are You On?  The Truth!



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)

Check whether you're on Santa's Naughty or Nice List by answering a few quick questions below.  Remember, your ranking will go straight to Santa's "Naughty or Nice List" so no fibbing!  (After all, you never know when an elf might be watching!)
http://emailsanta.com/naughty_nice.asp


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm on his nice list...I'm on his nice list....yea :woohoo1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 21, 2014)

About what I expected ...



> _My Goodness, Dread Pirate Roberts!
> 
> _​You're  a real little stinker aren't you!  The elves have been talking for a  while about whether they can find a lump of coal big enough for you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)

They are hauling a 200-ton lump of coal with your name on it!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, wife and I think I'm nice.........don't know what Santa thinks of me. LOL


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Nov 21, 2014)

Can a halo get tarnished ?


----------



## Shirley (Nov 21, 2014)

I be nice.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I might have fibbed just a teensy bit in my letter to Santa,


----------



## Shirley (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh, No!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I think I might have fibbed just a teensy bit in my letter to Santa,


Me too....I don't really leave him smelly socks!


----------



## JudyB (Nov 21, 2014)

*yawn* I am, of course, on Santas nice list.


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, at least I'll save a little on heating costs this year....


----------



## AprilT (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice list, but he's checking it twice.    Did say a little something extra, but that part escapes me.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2014)

View attachment 11340


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2014)

If there is a Santa, I'm on his nice list of course! :yes:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2014)

View attachment 11395


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2014)

It doesn't matter, I'm not getting much for Christmas. I told my kids last year that I did not want to ruin Christmas for them because I know they like to but Dad gifts, so I had a nice and respectable conversation with them. I told them that they need to understand that Dad doesn't need anything and I am accumulating things which I may never use. So, they may buy me gift(s), but please keep it under $50.00. Gift cards were OK for awhile, but now I have gift cards that I may never use. I was getting them for Christmas, Father's Day, Birthday, Grandparent's Day, Anniversary and probably others. This has been going on for at least the last five years.  

So, it's OK to be nice and show your appreciation and it's not that I don't appreciate their generosity, but enough already. Thank you.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2014)

View attachment 11407


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2014)




----------

